# Practice Pertners Chatter



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jun 23, 2004)

Tulisan said:
			
		

> Hey, Tim...I like the new name/avatar/ and lack on info on you profile. Sneaky! How do I know it's REALLY you!?!?!  :uhohh:  :lurk:



Can't fool you can I?


----------



## Cruentus (Jun 23, 2004)

Datu Puti said:
			
		

> Can't fool you can I?



How DARE you not put info on your profile!!! I think I'll be reporting you to the moderators...[imagine squeky voice]  

Yours,
Frodo Baggins


----------



## Guro Harold (Jun 23, 2004)

Datu Tim,

What made you decide to change your MT handle?

Palusut


----------



## ARNIS PRINCESS (Jun 23, 2004)

Palusut said:
			
		

> Datu Tim,
> 
> What made you decide to change your MT handle?
> 
> Palusut




I was bored. 

Datu TJH.

P.S.  I posting from Arnis Pricess' computer.


----------



## Guro Harold (Jun 23, 2004)

ARNIS PRINCESS said:
			
		

> I was bored.
> 
> P.S.  I posting from Arnis Pricess' computer.


cool.


----------



## ARNIS PRINCESS (Jun 23, 2004)

Palusut said:
			
		

> cool.





I forgot to sign her off before posting.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jun 23, 2004)

Now I logged her off and logged me on. I use way to many different PCs. How are things in NC?


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jun 23, 2004)

Palusut said:
			
		

> Datu Tim,
> 
> What made you decide to change your MT handle?
> 
> Palusut




Datu - Me

Puti - White, also me. :boing2: 

artyon:


----------



## Guro Harold (Jun 23, 2004)

Datu Puti said:
			
		

> Now I logged her off and logged me on. I use way to many different PCs. How are things in NC?


Hi Tim,

Thanks for asking.

Things are going pretty good.  I had a chance to hang out with Ray Dionaldo at the Blade show a couple of weeks ago at the unveiling of the new kerambit from he and Jerry Hossom.

Also, I have been in the lab playing with four basic counters to L v R Tapi-Tapi.  One is somewhat based on hubad Mano-Mano, somewhat like the R v R Hubad counter of the single-lock trap clip that used to be on your site
(www.wmarnis.com).

Student wise, my classes are still small but there has been several student accomplishments that have been very encouraging to me.

My 20-month daughter loves to pick up the sticks.  Recently, she picked up two and held them accurately.  One time when she as younger, I showed her the single stick redonda strike using a paper towel roller.  She hit me squarely on the head with a smile shared by both of us!

Take care,

Harold


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jun 23, 2004)

Way cool! Are you going to make it to MT camp in July?

 :CTF:


----------



## Guro Harold (Jun 24, 2004)

Datu Puti said:
			
		

> Way cool! Are you going to make it to MT camp in July?
> 
> :CTF:


Unfortunately, my travel plans are very tight to non-existent currently.


----------



## StraightRazor (Jun 24, 2004)

ARNIS PRINCESS said:
			
		

> I forgot to sign her off before posting.



Im confused. You can run 2 accounts from the same computer? Mine always pops up as me when I open the martial talk page.


----------



## ARNIS PRINCESS (Jun 24, 2004)

StraightRazor said:
			
		

> Im confused. You can run 2 accounts from the same computer? Mine always pops up as me when I open the martial talk page.



There is a log out button near the top right. When using windows one has to be careful to mare sure you log out before letting use your PC. This is no different than someone would sign in and out of hotmail.

 :ultracool


----------



## Guro Harold (Jun 24, 2004)

StraightRazor said:
			
		

> Im confused. You can run 2 accounts from the same computer? Mine always pops up as me when I open the martial talk page.



Hi StraightRazor,

I don't think that you can run two concurrent accounts on the same computer. The logins on the same computer are mutually exclusive.

Best regards,

Palusut
MT Moderator


----------



## StraightRazor (Jun 24, 2004)

ARNIS PRINCESS said:
			
		

> There is a log out button near the top right. When using windows one has to be careful to mare sure you log out before letting use your PC. This is no different than someone would sign in and out of hotmail.
> 
> :ultracool



Seems like trouble.How can I tell whos who? Are you Princess or Datu?

btw: why can I see some names on the bottom of the page but other people dont show up?


----------



## Emptyglass (Jun 24, 2004)

Originally Posted by StraightRazor

Im confused. You can run 2 accounts from the same computer? Mine always pops up as me when I open the martial talk page.



Hi StraightRazor,

I don't think that you can run two concurrent accounts on the same computer. The logins on the same computer are mutually exclusive.

Best regards,

Palusut
MT Moderator

Hi all:

I believe you could easily accomplish this if you delete your cookies or use a program like Virtual PC on a Macintosh or have different ISP's set up on your computer (say digital internet and a dial up connection). There are probably a bunch of ways to accomplish this I would suppose if you really wanted to.


Thanks,

Rich Curren


----------



## Guro Harold (Jun 24, 2004)

Emptyglass said:
			
		

> Hi all:
> 
> I believe you could easily accomplish this if you delete your cookies or use a program like Virtual PC on a Macintosh or have different ISP's set up on your computer (say digital internet and a dial up connection). There are probably a bunch of ways to accomplish this I would suppose if you really wanted to.
> 
> ...



Hi Rich,

I wholeheartedly agree with you.  There are people whose hobby is to hack especially since no system is foolproof.

However, speaking for myself, I hope that type of person is too busy hacking and downloading Cindy Margolis than spending time engaging in "Friendly Discussions of the Martial Arts".

Best regards,

Palusut


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 24, 2004)

StraightRazor said:
			
		

> Im confused. You can run 2 accounts from the same computer? Mine always pops up as me when I open the martial talk page.


Clear your cookies, close all browser windows, reopen your browser and make sure the "remember me" box isn't checked when you log back in. 

And when sharing a PC, make sure to log out. It saves headaches later on.


Addendum: Also remember, policy is 1 account per person.  That is physical person.  Those suffering from Multiple Personalities are still limited to 1 account. Sharing of accounts is also against policy. 1 human per account, and 1 account per human.  Exceptions are available to Elf maidens, and Klingon warriors upon verification of species.   Offer valid only on Earth.


----------



## Emptyglass (Jun 24, 2004)

Hi Palusut:

Hacking is a bit strong but you get the idea. I for one hope they aren't wasting their efforts on our discussions as well.

Salamat po,

Rich Curren


----------



## StraightRazor (Jun 24, 2004)

Cool...it just caught my attention since I took some heat about being a fake when I started here. Is stuff like this common? If it is i suppose i can understand the heat.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jun 24, 2004)

StraightRazor said:
			
		

> Cool...it just caught my attention since I took some heat about being a fake when I started here. Is stuff like this common?




Some people have done it in the past and have been suspended and/or banned.


----------



## Guro Harold (Jun 24, 2004)

Datu Puti said:
			
		

> Some people have done it in the past and have been suspended and/or banned.



You mean willful sharing of ids or ghost ids, right?


----------



## Tgace (Jun 24, 2004)

StraightRazor said:
			
		

> Cool...it just caught my attention since I took some heat about being a fake when I started here. Is stuff like this common? If it is i suppose i can understand the heat.


You just jumped into a politically charged thread at the wrong time and in the middle of the wrong crowd. All history which probably should be left buried.


----------



## Emptyglass (Jun 24, 2004)

StraightRazor said:
			
		

> Cool...it just caught my attention since I took some heat about being a fake when I started here. Is stuff like this common? If it is i suppose i can understand the heat.



Re: Practice Pertners




			
				Datu Puti said:
			
		

> Some people have done it in the past and have been suspended and/or banned.
> 
> __________________
> Lead by Example, Follow by Choice.



Also, I'm sure others have done it as well and haven't been noticed or caught. It's the nature of the internet and this type of forum to have such things happen and you really shouldn't let it dampen your enthusiasm or interest in discussing the martial arts StraightRazor. Just keep on swinging.

Best Regards,

Rich Curren


----------



## StraightRazor (Jun 24, 2004)

Datu Puti said:
			
		

> Some people have done it in the past and have been suspended and/or banned.



You and arnis princess must live together. It pretty late to be at the dojo.


----------



## StraightRazor (Jun 24, 2004)

PS.How do you post but the little green light next to your name isnt on?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 24, 2004)

StraightRazor said:
			
		

> Cool...it just caught my attention since I took some heat about being a fake when I started here. Is stuff like this common? If it is i suppose i can understand the heat.


In the past 3 years, we've had a small handful of situations.

Off the top of my head, I can recall 1 situation in the Japanese section, and 1 in the Filipino section.  Also there were 2 suspected cases which were never conclusivly proven.  There may be a couple more that I'm not recalling.  Less than 10 total cases.

Where it was proven, suspensions and bans were implimented.

While we don't actively check for such things (the softwares supposed to have safeguards installed), when we have reason to check, we do.

We try to make a determination on if it was of a malicious nature (self promotion, fraud, vendetta) or not.  Non-Malicious usage would be forgetting to log out for example and then 'fessing up to it' later.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 24, 2004)

StraightRazor said:
			
		

> PS.How do you post but the little green light next to your name isnt on?


 I'm set to invisible.


----------



## Emptyglass (Jun 24, 2004)

StraightRazor said:
			
		

> PS.How do you post but the little green light next to your name isnt on?



You can set your status to "Hidden" or "Invisible" in your user prefs. Plus, I'm sure the mods, admins and owners have special posting rights.

Thanks,

Rich Curren


----------



## StraightRazor (Jun 24, 2004)

Sneaky like ninja. 

I must admit that I was PMing some people about the treatment I was getting here and now I find that there may be some reason for the suspicion. (but I am real and have the bills to prove it)

Things are strange around here. Invisiblity, "shadow accounts" (cool name kinda 007). Cant decide if its cool, scary or pathetic. Maybe Ill try somewhere else.


----------



## Guro Harold (Jun 25, 2004)

Hi StraightRazor,

True, you did enter the waters like the guy at Niagra Falls a few months ago, but you will survive too!  

MT has an awesome array of various martial artists of various backgrounds, skills, and abilities who care about their art and share their information freely.

Hang in there and I hope that you can benefit from the discussions and information shared on MartialTalk and continue to contribute.

Best regards,

Harold Evans (Palusut)
MartialTalk Moderator
Fellow student of the Filipino Martial Arts

Cool, now, Let's get back to topic.


----------



## Emptyglass (Jun 25, 2004)

SR:

Do what you think is best. Good and bad information can be found here if you know what to look for and have a discerning eye. Good luck if you decide to go elsewhere.


Rich Curren


----------



## Tgace (Jun 25, 2004)

StraightRazor said:
			
		

> Sneaky like ninja.
> 
> I must admit that I was PMing some people about the treatment I was getting here and now I find that there may be some reason for the suspicion. (but I am real and have the bills to prove it)
> 
> Things are strange around here. Invisiblity, "shadow accounts" (cool name kinda 007). Cant decide if its cool, scary or pathetic. Maybe Ill try somewhere else.


Its only the internet man. The only difference here is some people actually know each other past the keyboard.


----------



## loki09789 (Jun 25, 2004)

Palusut said:
			
		

> Cool, now, Let's get back to topic.


Good idea in any thread.  Some of this 'history lesson' stuff can look like baiting or just useless.


----------



## Cruentus (Jun 25, 2004)

StraightRazor said:
			
		

> Sneaky like ninja.
> 
> Things are strange around here. Invisiblity, "shadow accounts" (cool name kinda 007). Cant decide if its cool, scary or pathetic. Maybe Ill try somewhere else.



Well...I vote pathetic! (shadow accounts being pathetic, I mean)

Yours,
Batman


----------



## Cruentus (Jun 25, 2004)

StraightRazor said:
			
		

> You and arnis princess must live together. It pretty late to be at the dojo.



Not only that, but I've been to Datu Puti's house...so I know who REALLY wears the pants!  :uhyeah:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 25, 2004)

StraightRazor said:
			
		

> Sneaky like ninja.
> 
> I must admit that I was PMing some people about the treatment I was getting here and now I find that there may be some reason for the suspicion. (but I am real and have the bills to prove it)
> 
> Things are strange around here. Invisiblity, "shadow accounts" (cool name kinda 007). Cant decide if its cool, scary or pathetic. Maybe Ill try somewhere else.


The treatment you received is being looked into by the staff.  It is not our policy to allow harassment of new members, or old members for that matter.  Those who we find to be harassing others will be dealt with.

If anyone feels they are being harassed, please use the "Report to Mod" link so that we are made aware of it.  We do not read everything, so without our members help will miss things.

Invisibility is a feature available to all members. Staff can see who is on at all times.  Its purpose is to help protect a persons privacy, which is also part of why we do not currently require the use of real-names in public profiles or signatures.

Shadow accounts are weeded out as we find them. 

We hope that you will stay as we have alot to offer.


----------



## DoxN4cer (Jun 26, 2004)

Datu Puti said:
			
		

> Datu - Me
> 
> Puti - White, also me. :boing2:
> 
> artyon:



Interesting... you named yourself after a company that makes soy sauce and vinegar. I'm sure they don't mind the free advertizing though. Rock on...


----------



## arnisador (Jun 26, 2004)

Tulisan said:
			
		

> Not only that, but I've been to Datu Puti's house...so I know who REALLY wears the pants!


The dogs, of course.

Advertising money sounds like a good idea...maybe I'll change my name to Pepsi.


----------



## loki09789 (Jun 26, 2004)

Tulisan said:
			
		

> Not only that, but I've been to Datu Puti's house...so I know who REALLY wears the pants! :uhyeah:


So I take it that Arnis Princess is Janice Tim's GF/Significant other? Tim will have some explaining to do about those late night 'private lessons' if it isn't


----------



## Guro Harold (Jun 26, 2004)

arnisador said:
			
		

> The dogs, of course.
> 
> Advertising money sounds like a good idea...maybe I'll change my name to Pepsi.


Yeah, I noticed it in the store:
Pepsi Leader, I mean Pepsi Liter


----------



## Guro Harold (Jun 26, 2004)

Tulisan said:
			
		

> Not only that, but I've been to Datu Puti's house...so I know who REALLY wears the pants!  :uhyeah:


Yeah, there would be some explainations due if you said, you knew who was wearing the skirts!!!  And I don't mean kilts! :uhyeah:


----------



## Cruentus (Jun 26, 2004)

DoxN4cer said:
			
		

> Interesting... you named yourself after a company that makes soy sauce and vinegar. I'm sure they don't mind the free advertizing though. Rock on...



Hey...they both smell the same...

Ohhh Snaps!

 :rofl:


----------



## Cruentus (Jun 26, 2004)

arnisador said:
			
		

> The dogs, of course.



Watch it...Janice WILL kick your @$$!  :btg:


----------



## Cruentus (Jun 26, 2004)

Palusut said:
			
		

> Yeah, there would be some explainations due if you said, you knew who was wearing the skirts!!!  And I don't mean kilts! :uhyeah:



What is there to explain...I don't wear pants!

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=14817

Yours,

The Cowboy


----------



## Guro Harold (Jun 26, 2004)

Tulisan said:
			
		

> What is there to explain...I don't wear pants!
> 
> http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=14817
> 
> ...


Too Much Information!!!!!


----------



## Cruentus (Jun 26, 2004)

DoxN4cer said:
			
		

> Interesting... you named yourself after a company that makes soy sauce and vinegar. I'm sure they don't mind the free advertizing though. Rock on...



Hey Tim K...

I try to PM you back but your PM box is full!

Let me know when you clear it out!

Paul  :asian:


----------



## arnisador (Jun 26, 2004)

Palusut said:
			
		

> Yeah, I noticed it in the store:
> Pepsi Leader, I mean Pepsi Liter


I'm already famous!!!


----------



## Emptyglass (Jun 27, 2004)

DoxN4cer said:
			
		

> Interesting... you named yourself after a company that makes soy sauce and vinegar. I'm sure they don't mind the free advertizing though. Rock on...



Hi all:

For anyone that's confused, Datu Puti is a Filipino brand of cane vinegar manufactured in Bulacan which has a warrior with a shield and spear on the label.

Thanks,

Rich Curren


----------



## DoxN4cer (Jun 27, 2004)

Emptyglass said:
			
		

> Hi all:
> 
> For anyone that's confused, Datu Puti is a Filipino brand of cane vinegar manufactured in Bulacan which has a warrior with a shield and spear on the label.
> 
> ...



Rather amusing, really.  He's chosen to name himself after a bottle of fish sauce.  

TK


----------



## Cthulhu (Jun 27, 2004)

Palusut said:
			
		

> You mean willful sharing of ids or ghost ids, right?




There was one idiot who posted his log on information in a thread and encouraged others to use his account to post.

That fool is no longer with MT.

Cthulhu


----------



## arnisador (Jun 27, 2004)

Emptyglass said:
			
		

> For anyone that's confused, Datu Puti is a Filipino brand of cane vinegar


It's the "cane" that makes it relevant!


----------



## arnisador (Jun 27, 2004)

Actually, that _account_ is no longer with MartialTalk--the person has re-signed with another name. (Kaith is well aware of this, I know.) But yes, that was quite a day...


----------



## Guro Harold (Jun 27, 2004)

arnisador said:
			
		

> It's the "cane" that makes it relevant!



So putting it all together we can say,

Chief Puddintang!!!
 :CTF:


----------



## arnisador (Jun 27, 2004)

Palusut said:
			
		

> I don't think that you can run two concurrent accounts on the same computer. The logins on the same computer are mutually exclusive.


Removed at moderator request. -Arnisador


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jun 27, 2004)

Emptyglass said:
			
		

> Hi all:
> 
> For anyone that's confused, Datu Puti is a Filipino brand of cane vinegar manufactured in Bulacan which has a warrior with a shield and spear on the label.
> 
> ...




Actually, they make several different products. My favorite is the soy sauce! We had discussed this on a past thread. 
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=8140&highlight=Datu+Puti


----------



## arnisador (Jun 27, 2004)

Will you start stocking it at the school?


----------



## Flatlander (Jun 27, 2004)

Paul J, twice now in as many days you have referred to your Presas Bolo from '95.  I think you're waiting for someone to ask you to post a pic, so consider this my request.  Where'd you get the Bolo?  Is it good?  Do you keep it mounted on the wall at home, or in the dojo?  Or under the driver's seat of your car?  Lol.  Actually, I used to run a pizzaria, and one of my drivers used to carry a cheapo machete under his front seat all the time.  Man, that guy was crazy.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jun 28, 2004)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Will you start stocking it at the school?




Sure, would you like to me to send you some?


----------



## arnisador (Jun 28, 2004)

I'll be in town later in the summer. You can cook me something with it.


----------

